# How would you rate this test?



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Test Link

My results:
*Enneagram Personality Type Indicator Results*

Your highest score will indicate you basic type, or it will be among the top 2-3 scores. Low scores in some type might come out negative. That's perfectly normal.For best results, you should answer all the questions that apply.

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 901-283-1-2-92


Test 2


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd say you should focus less on tests. I'm serious. Tests usually give me inaccurate results, and they're as reliable as your answers. I've read your questionnaire and I don't think you're a Four.

Calm down. Read the descriptions, acquire books if you can, study yourself.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

This is what I got:


Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-8-4*7**5*3-725-3

However, I'm going to re-read and analyze Types 7w8, 8w9 and 9w8 for myself. 

The Type 8 score really surprises me because I didn't even realize which questions were related to Type 8.

The way I relate to Type 6 has been gradually changing over time and perhaps it's time I stopped clinging to it as much as I have up till now.

Edit: It's a good test that can be used as a guide for further study. As in .. don't take the scores to mean that you're a particular type. Use it as a compass that is pointing you in different directions. It's telling you where to look deeper -- but not exactly who you actually are.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

3-4-5 (7 Points)
8 (3 Points)
2-7 (-2 Points)
9-6 (-6 Points)
1 (-8 Points)

Average test, but an average Enneagram test is nothing spectacular. I always score high on 3-4-5.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

123456789-111-404-14-512
I always seem to rate lowly in 8 and 1 even though they are supposed to be my wings. Maybe I've just been concentrating on aspects of 9 lately, that is why I got such a high score.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

aconite said:


> I'd say you should focus less on tests. I'm serious. Tests usually give me inaccurate results, and they're as reliable as your answers. I've read your questionnaire and I don't think you're a Four.
> 
> Calm down. Read the descriptions, acquire books if you can, study yourself.


.
I wasn't relying on this test, I just wanted to know how this test was, really. I am sort of poor for books at the moment. :tongue:

From what I read last night before falling asleep, I seem like an unhealthy 4, unhealthy 9 or average 6, unhealthy 6 or average 3.

...I am very unhealthy.



Jawz said:


> This is what I got:
> 
> 
> Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-8-4*7**5*3-725-3
> ...


Yep, I just wanted to know where I should dig further. 

I know that I am definitely not 1, 3 and 8. I might not be 5 and 2.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Skream said:


> .
> I wasn't relying on this test, I just wanted to know how this test was, really. I am sort of poor for books at the moment. :tongue:


Alright then.

Here's what I got... weird. I am most definitely not an Eight.


Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-5-7322-9811-5


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, I guess I'm a 4w5. At least 7 and 8 came in with positive numbers. I've only ever scored as a 7 on PerC and on some random test on Quizzilla. Hence my difficulties.


Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-4-9-3107-6320


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Test 1:

Type 1 = -2
Type 2 = 0
Type 3 = 6
Type 4 = 11
Type 5 = 2
Type 6 = -3
Type 7 = -7
Type 8 = 4
Type 9 = -11


Test 2:

Type 1 xxxx
Type 2 xxxxx
Type 3 xxxxx
Type 4 xxxxxx
Type 5 xxxxx
Type 6 xxxx
Type 7 xxx
Type 8 xxx
Type 9 x



Both tests got my main type right, but I'd still say they're not very accurate.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmm .. I took the second one today ...


1: 2
2: 0
3: 7
4: 2
5: 6
6: 4
7: 6
8: 5
9: 4

Interesting ... more high scores on 7 and 8 ... I should take a re-look into my head and gut fixes.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

As far as tests go, test #1 seemed on the better side of things. I like tests at times because they can get you thinking about things from different angles. This doesn't mean you should perceive the results as absolutes, just as another tool to help in the examination process. My results: [4= 12] [ 5= 4 ] [3= 1 ] [ 7= 0 ] [ 1= -2 ] [ 6/9/8= -3] [ 2= -6]

Edit: test #2 I didn't like that much. I didn't like how you had two choices with no scale. A lot of those questions I couldn't agree with either but I had to pick and so those answers got equal weight as the ones I fully agreed with. My answers for that test:

4=8/ 2=6/ 3&5=5/ 9=4/ 6&7= 3/ 1=2/ 8=0 

Interesting how different my scores on here, aside from my main type and my neighboring types. I attribute it to what I criticized above.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 981-7114-4-9-51

This is my result, does anyone know how to add instinctual variants or wing score?

Quite confusing if I have tested as an 8 many times and relate to that description more.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

StElmosDream said:


> Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 981-7114-4-9-51
> This is my result, does anyone know how to add instinctual variants or wing score?
> Quite confusing if I have tested as an 8 many times and relate to that description more.


I guess that people just chose higher score from the adjacent types - so that result would make you 4w5.

The 2nd test - I must have overlooked it.


Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9505472742

Looks like the result is completely different from the 1st one


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

*@aconite
*Thank you for trying to answer, I can't help but agree with others that suggest tests can yield very different results depending upon the phase in life where you take them.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

StElmosDream said:


> This is my result, does anyone know how to add instinctual variants or wing score?
> 
> Quite confusing if I have tested as an 8 many times and relate to that description more.


Read up on the instinctual variants here:
http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...-instinctual-variants-sp-sx-so-explained.html




aconite said:


> The 2nd test - I must have overlooked it.


Nope, you did not. I added it later!


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Second test results were:

*Type 1**Type 2**Type 3**Type 4**Type 5**Type 6**Type 7**Type 8**Type 9**3**5**4**2**8**4**3**4**3*







Quite confusing how the first test shows me as a 4 and the second test makes me a 5, when another test listed me as an 8


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-13-7407-21210-11


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

Boredom, what have you done to me? To this poor poor soul of yours

Type 4: 11 mmm, feeling triad? mmm I don't think so, but yes, sometimes
Type 5: 8 Yes, plausible, actually my investment
Type 9: 8 Not surprising, but no
Type 1: -2 Yes, it's reasonable
Type 8: -2 A little bit shocking, to be honest
Type 3: -6 Yes, sometimes :3
Type 2: -8 That's fine, at the bottom is fine I guess
Type 6: -9 WTF!!! This should be above ABOVE!!!!, well not THAT above ¬¬

Type 4: 7 Again? You?!
Type 6: 7 Believable, at least
Type 1: 5 Yes
Type 5: 5 Ecolé, that's right, but above will be more than fine for me 
Type 7: 4 mm kindof
Type 2: 3 You should be down down down
Type 9: 3 Yes
Type 3: 2 Above, please
Type 8: 0 mmm, ok

 


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Interesting. They're decent tests, I suppose.

My results for the first test:


Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-32275-3-52-7


And the second test:



*Type 1**Type 2**Type 3**Type 4**Type 5**Type 6**Type 7**Type 8**Type 9**5**5**4**7**6**4**2**2**1*
Based entirely on highest score, you appear to have *Type 4* personality characteristics.​
Maybe I should reconsider my head fix. Idk...


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Type 1: -10
Type 2: -4
Type 3: 7
Type 4: 13
Type 5: 6
Type 6: -4
Type 7: 6
Type 8: -6
Type 9: -8


*Type 1**Type 2**Type 3**Type 4**Type 5**Type 6**Type 7**Type 8**Type 9**5**0**5**7**6**3**7**2**1*





In real life people usually see me as a type 5 though.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-50-3510-2-21-4


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 90-2611-2-61-2-6



....off off off...


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

1st test: Isn't doing something the perfect way the most efficient way? I mean if it weren't efficient it wouldn't be perfect, would it? And most of the questions failed to set up any kind of real dichotomy. I either identified with both or neither. I got a NEGATIVE score for type six and type 3 (though not for 7), which means this test is basically a total failure. It identified me as strongly type 5 (got a score of 9) which is very inaccurate (I don't feel like knowledge protects me) and got a 4 in type 1, which is silly because it's definitely the weakest part of my tritype.

2nd test: Better I guess. I got a tie between 1 and 6 which actually suprised me on the 6, the test's questions must have been better than I thought they were. I still got a high 5 score and SOMEHOW got a highish 4 score. None of the tests have seen my 2ishness.

I think my overall high 5 and highish 9 scores were due to my unwillingness to get too involved a lot of the time. But the reasons behind it are mostly 6 and 7. I like to keep my free time options open and I am afraid of not getting enough time to myself.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

*
Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-3-40750-3-86
*







*Type 1**Type 2**Type 3**Type 4**Type 5**Type 6**Type 7**Type 8**Type 9**3**3**3**7**5**4**4**0**7*




Minus 8 and zero on type 8. Good job at making me feel like a wuss. :dry:

Anyway. Test 2 was slightly more accurate.
They both got the tri-type right, but test 2 also has my core type tied with the next fix. And I relate more to the overall score attributed to the types.

I would still do some serious research though. Test are fun, but generally not accurate.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

One

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-11-1-1-16-611-69

Two

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9244553625

It's not at all uncommon for me to score as a 7.

Can't say I found either test especially good, but neither were off base enough to discredit them, and the results are basically the same. I appreciate that the first allowed for a level of importance or neutrality to be added thus creating more disparity in the results. The second forced views that didn't always seem opposite to me and some seemed near equally insignificant to me. The difference in scores for 4 are weird.


----------



## RainSage (Jun 2, 2012)

that was actually the oddest results I've ever had:
Types 1 and 2: -1; Type 3: -3; *Types 4 and 6: 8*; Types 5 and 7: 0; Type 8: -7; Type 9: -6

Weird


----------



## RainSage (Jun 2, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> 3-4-5 (7 Points)
> 8 (3 Points)
> 2-7 (-2 Points)
> 9-6 (-6 Points)
> ...


OK, I don't understand enneagrams, and I feel I will regret saying this but, if you always score the high on 3, 4 and 5 on these tests _and_ these tests have been fairly well proven to be highly inconsistent then, I would bank you can "calculate" which answers lead to which type. With some hesitation I want to say you may be well versed and skilled at "cheating" the tests, to some degree. *wincing* (I know I'm gonna regret this post)


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

*find some of the question-reasoning too stereotypical, maybe only fair for some types*

*Quiz 1. [average, aka fair enough]*

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-6-3-32-1-5118-3
What I like:
- Focuses on preferences more than behaviors
- Relatively short
What I don't like:
- Layout and formatting. Ugly as hell. 
- Setting out is hard to read / slightly confusing - I sometimes confused a for b, would've been better if it had each line of question near the side of selection dots for it.
--
*Quiz 2. **between Below average and terrible*

 
Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9*5 **1 **3 **3 **6 **3 **8 **5 **2 *

I generally prefer having 3 options : this, that or neutral. -> there was NO NEUTRAL GROUND.
What I like: easier to pick
What I dislike: Whoever wrote it.
Like others have said, the 2 lines are not necessarily opposite. Sometimes I related to both lines, sometimes half a line, sometimes none at all. Picked the closest one anyway.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

RainSage said:


> OK, I don't understand enneagrams, and I feel I will regret saying this but, if you always score the high on 3, 4 and 5 on these tests _and_ these tests have been fairly well proven to be highly inconsistent then, I would bank you can "calculate" which answers lead to which type. With some hesitation I want to say you may be well versed and skilled at "cheating" the tests, to some degree. *wincing* (I know I'm gonna regret this post)


Yeah I can cheat them with fairly good accuracy, but I try not to of course.


----------



## RainSage (Jun 2, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> Yeah I can cheat them with fairly good accuracy, but I try not to of course.


OK, that was a good response, ty. I don't know why I thought you might lash out in defense but, I did. Sorry about the misread on my part.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

You should not always take tests to find results, I find it better to learn about where it is coming from, and take the tests as a way of confirming.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

RainSage said:


> OK, that was a good response, ty. I don't know why I thought you might lash out in defense but, I did. Sorry about the misread on my part.


Well, I have been known to irrationally lash at all those who acknowledge me. I don't mind at all.


----------



## RainSage (Jun 2, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> Well, I have been known to irrationally lash at all those who acknowledge me. I don't mind at all.


lol. OK, note to self, continue to trust your intuition XD


----------



## RainSage (Jun 2, 2012)

This one feel like the most accurate test results I've received, based on what my gut is telling me:



Type 1
Type 2
Type 3
Type 4
Type 5
Type 6
Type 7
Type 8
Type 9
*4 *
*1 *
*2 *
*5 *
*6 *
*5 *
*3 *
*4 *
*6 *


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Type 1Type 2Type 3Type 4Type 5Type 6Type 7Type 8Type 9-3-238-62-1-32


Hm... the second test is down?...Or did I just not find the right one?

Stupid test, btw. :tongue:


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> Hm... the second test is down?...Or did I just not find the right one?


You have to scroll and scrolllll to the bottom of that page for the second test.
At least I'm not the only one who didn't find it immediately. 

:kitteh:


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks again @apple pie ! 





*Type 1**Type 2**Type 3**Type 4**Type 5**Type 6**Type 7**Type 8**Type 9**3**4**4**6**5**5**5**0**3*
 


...but this test is even worse ...in its own way...


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

Conclusion: everybody is a 4! :crazy:
Really, enneagram test aren't accurate. Especially if you're a primary type the results are all over the place...


----------



## RainSage (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know, as rule breaking as it is, overall, by viewing my last test as having 2 equal but opposite personality functions (one interior and one exterior) and both having 2 equal but opposite wings, this last result actually works for me in an odd way. Before, I kept getting hung up on the idea that there were too many _opinions_ and not enough of true scientific weighing or measuring. It seems more appropriate of a philosophical discussion than a proclamation of some heavily insightful concept. To say it has any integrity, it needs consistency and stability within the theory and a repetitive testing procedure. Even most of you fault all the enneagram tests themselves as not having stability. A high correlation between the two test scores could imply the test is reliable, but it doesn't even bench at 50% accurate, much less the required 70%. I've been playing with this obsessively for a little over a week now and I am finally siding with my gut in that this theory seems more "mystical" than it appears valid. My first red flag, if anyone cares, was that it seemed to be playing off the idea of sacred geometry and the high school kids ideas of quantum physics and metaphysics. I'll still pop in and play with the theory, though, as it does get my brain thinking in abstracts, which I enjoy  Sorry, its my nature to question everything for integrity.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

apple pie said:


> Conclusion: everybody is a 4! :crazy:
> Really, enneagram test aren't accurate. Especially if you're a primary type the results are all over the place...


What's a primary type?


----------

